# WEG Total Chaos



## Rollin (31 August 2014)

I will be writing to a number of folk after two dreadful days spent in traffic gridlock, queues and in seats which should not have been sold in the first place.

So I don't have to repeat myself look at the Endurance Horse dies, thread.

More to come.  A Management Case Study perhaps on how NOT to run an event.


----------



## Laafet (31 August 2014)

Loads on the BD forum about the problems and on the WEG Facebook site too!


----------



## Rollin (31 August 2014)

WellI hope they get their act together for next weekend.  I am up at 5.00am and have 15 horses to do before I leave and guests to look after.

Don't mind if the Candle is worth the light!!  Tis not.

Yeserday I actually got out of my car to go and tell the ciggy smoking, do nothing parking attendants how to do their jobs.

Today I took on the Queue jumpers much to the amusement of the French in the Queue and not a steward in sight.


----------



## Elbie (31 August 2014)

I was planning to go if I could get tickets. But after reading your posts I'm glad I didn't!

I went to Normandy a couple of years ago and stayed at a lovely campsite and visited Haras Du Pin while there so knew where it was etc but glad I didn't get any tickets now!


----------



## kandor (31 August 2014)

It wasn't perfect but it wasn't that bad either! Queue barging is normal here, nothing personal  Concerning the Haras du Pin, I'm just thankful that there were only 50000 tickets for sale otherwise the traffic jams would have been much worse.

Seriously, we've managed to get in to everything so far on time just by leaving early. I think it's best to try and be adaptable for events like this that only happen once in a lifetime on this scale. Not everyone has a perfectly running system like Badminton etc. I wasn't too pleased with the Turkish loos in Caen either but never mind, that's France  Other than that the atmosphere there was great, the park attendants were good and pleasant and food was available everywhere even if you had to wait a bit.

Anyway that's my experience of the event so far.


----------



## kandor (31 August 2014)

OK, sounds as if the traffic jams leading up to Haras du Pin were messy. I can't complain because for some reason we had no difficulty getting in or out. But we did hear that literally thousands were still on the motorway when cross country started which is bad.


----------



## RichardRider (1 September 2014)

I live a stone's throw from the Haras du Pin.  Saturday I was at an "Anti G.D.E. Stand"(industrial dump 4kms from there, we've been trying to close for over a year...long story and met up with other HHO Members later at our place.  They were heart broken.  Almost all of my French Friends also said the organization, especially traffic and parking, but also food and the way the Haras du Pin Village, AND THE TOILETS were all a joke...

In defence of our little part of Normandy, the organizers sort of bowled everybody over here.  I couldn't be involved due to other commitments in Southern France this summer(and I'm just an amateur rider,) but many of my professional equestrian friends, and even my doctor(who breeds TBs and rides) said the organizers were pushy know-it-alls that turned off a lot of locals who tried to help early on.

I was invited yesterday for the showjumping and just preferred to stay home with family than brave traffic jams and disgruntled people.  

I hope the region and the oranizers learn a great deal from this because the site(Haras du Pin,) really warrants more international competitions. 

richard rider


----------



## Alec Swan (1 September 2014)

In interesting synopsis,  Richard.  I was wondering what the comments from a normally accepting and tolerant man would be.  

Two points occur to me;  

Firstly,  and considering the facilities which were on offer,  that would simply be a case of poor organisation,  and I suspect that many event organisers have the visiting AND PAYING public,  at the very bottom of their list of priorities.  Has anyone been to a pop concert lately?  "We aren't ******* animals you know"!

Secondly,  the location of the venue,  itself,  and it's accessibility by road users,  in volume,  I suppose that it could be argued that such venues,  with suitable access for high volumes of traffic simply don't exist.  In the 1970s with our ever growing 'Game Fairs',  so entering the sites and parking was an absolute night mare.  I understand that improvements have been made,  and if there was a know-all and dismissive approach from the WEG committee,  then they have lessons to learn.

It isn't the same,  I accept,  but with an all inclusive Television coverage,  then the attendance figures may not have been so overpowering for the venue,  and the organisers too.  Television rights would have made up for the loss of takings at the gates,  I'd have thought.

Alec.


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2014)

We did leave early.  After feeding and watering 15 horses, we were on the road at 7.30am and arrived at the motorway exit for Haras du Pin at 9.00am.  There was already standing traffic on the motorway, which is very dangerous.

We finally entered the event at 11.30am!! One traffic queue approx 6 miles long did not move for an hour.  A Frenchman in front walked down the road and found the problem was the meeting of three roads.  Not a steward or Gendarme in sight.  We and many others turned around and using a map rather than sat nav managed to get there eventually.  I do not know what happened to the several miles of people who were behind us and also stationary for an hour.

Our groom arrived this morning to tell us there has been an outcry on French TV partly because of the problems created for emergency services and support staff for the endurance riders who we understand also got caught up earlier in the week.


----------



## kandor (1 September 2014)

My post was in defence of the little corner of Normandy as I love it, just like Richard, and as I know the area and was warned about jams I arrived with others at about 8:15 so had no problems. Gendarmes and volunteers were there but probably not as many as were needed. If the organisers had listened to the locals more the mess could have been avoided. The Haras hosts cross-country often albeit on a smaller scale and is very successful. So bash the organisation if you will but, please, not the whole of France!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (1 September 2014)

We were for the Dressage rather than the crosscountry, so missed the worst of it by the sounds of it. We have a long list of criticisms re the "organisation", and will be composing our email tomorrrow (to allow considered reflection). We rented a house near Mathieu (slightly north of Caen) and had no problems re parking/traffic apart from the Tuesday after all the rain, where the parking we used was allegedly closed cos of the mud with no signs as to where to go instead so with an awd we went in the exit (like many others) and parked anyway. On Thursday they finally put some sort of hard standing down (which anyone who had looked at the weather forecast might have thought of at the start!)
we nearly got food poisoning at the village (chicken so undercooked it was practically still squawking which we refused to eat or pay for) and never ate there again. The rest of the time we ate outside and boy oh boy did we eat well!! Our landlady was horrified by what we told her and INSISTED we write to complain she felt ashamed on behalf of her region. Not enough buses disgustingly unclean toilets (for which there is no excuse, as the French stand up ones should be easier to clean but on Monday morning at 9 am there was (excuse me) **** everywhere. I dont think they'd been ckleaned since the last football match, no control either to stop people traipsing about to their seats during tests, or talking so loudly even Charlotte Dujardin mentioned it. i could go on, but won't!! We had a fantastic time anyway!!!!


----------



## Lahouds (1 September 2014)

Well I went to haras le pin for cross country and had a great day. Didn't queue too long to get in Spite of going for nine. Traffic was moving and parking organised and was watching when first horse set off. Plenty of toilets on the course unlike in the uk. And no doubt at the end of the day they would be less than perfect. And I know the badminton toilets leave a lot to be desired. The organisers can't be blamed if someone has fifteen horses to do before they set off!!  There were a lot of people but the course was great for viewing. And if you didn't go cos you were put off by all the negative comments then you missed a great day.


----------



## kandor (1 September 2014)

Phew I was beginning to think we were the only ones who had had a good day...

Re the toilets: it was a BRILLIANT idea to have toilets that function with sawdust instead of the water ones that invariably stink after a while.


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2014)

Lahouds said:



			Well I went to haras le pin for cross country and had a great day. Didn't queue too long to get in Spite of going for nine. Traffic was moving and parking organised and was watching when first horse set off. Plenty of toilets on the course unlike in the uk. And no doubt at the end of the day they would be less than perfect. And I know the badminton toilets leave a lot to be desired. The organisers can't be blamed if someone has fifteen horses to do before they set off!!  There were a lot of people but the course was great for viewing. And if you didn't go cos you were put off by all the negative comments then you missed a great day.
		
Click to expand...

No the organisers not to blame for my horses...but we did not leave late!!!  We know the road very well indeed and the time it takes.  It should not have taken the time it did to motor the few miles from the motorway to the Haras.

There was only ONE payage on the autoroute exit taking both tickets and telepay which we have.  They could have organised two booths by opening up the "Aire" gate on the other side of the Payage and putting a policeman on duty.  It was known that 20,000 vehicles would be arriving.  Stationary traffic on a motorway is an accident waiting to happen.

The organisers can also be blamed for not knowing/allowing a Vide Grenier to take place on the day of the SJ final.  Two pedestrian crossings with lights, people parked on pavements both sides of the road meant it took over 40mins to get off the ring road.  Again stationary traffic on the dual carriage way.

They can be blamed for not letting people into the stadium.  When my husband went to the front of the queue to ask when the gates would be open, he was met with a Gallic shrug.  We arrived in good time and now stood for an hour waiting for the gates to open.  Our friends from the USA who have attended many such events, were not impressed.

The organisers can be blamed for selling more tickets than seats, which is why people resorted to sitting on the steps.  They can be blamed for selling seats without any view of the screens.

I understand today that some people NEVER managed to see the SJ as they were still stuck outside.

I am dreading next weekend.


----------



## kandor (1 September 2014)

Several things in the stadium were a pity: the toilets as I mentioned before, and the VIP places which were mostly empty as the the so-called VIP didn't turn up. They might have let those seats go to people sitting on the steps.

You live and learn.

I doubt if next weekend will be a mess: carriage-driving is not nearly so popular as eventing but if in doubt just do as we've done so far, park at the Presqu'île car park early enough and do P+R. Park stewards are efficient and helpful and buses come every 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2014)

kandor said:



			Several things in the stadium were a pity: the toilets as I mentioned before, and the VIP places which were mostly empty as the the so-called VIP didn't turn up. They might have let those seats go to people sitting on the steps.

You live and learn.

I doubt if next weekend will be a mess: carriage-driving is not nearly so popular as eventing but if in doubt just do as we've done so far, park at the Presqu'île car park early enough and do P+R. Park stewards are efficient and helpful and buses come every 10-15 minutes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice.  We did do P&R yesterday morning.  In the evening we walked..just as well as by the time we had found our car, only one bus had been seen.

I would hope that the organisers will have put a bit more effort into some logistics planning.  I wonder how tomorrow's crowds will cope with HGV's back on the road and kids back to school, which we did not have on Sunday.

I am not at all tolerant as in my previous life I was responsible for MAJAX planning.  When I organised sponsored rides for WHW and BHS one of my helpers was also a MAJAX planner for the Council.  We were quite a picky pair.


----------



## fatpiggy (1 September 2014)

Rollin said:



			We did leave early.  After feeding and watering 15 horses, we were on the road at 7.30am and arrived at the motorway exit for Haras du Pin at 9.00am.  There was already standing traffic on the motorway, which is very dangerous.

We finally entered the event at 11.30am!! One traffic queue approx 6 miles long did not move for an hour.  A Frenchman in front walked down the road and found the problem was the meeting of three roads.  Not a steward or Gendarme in sight.  We and many others turned around and using a map rather than sat nav managed to get there eventually.  I do not know what happened to the several miles of people who were behind us and also stationary for an hour.

Our groom arrived this morning to tell us there has been an outcry on French TV partly because of the problems created for emergency services and support staff for the endurance riders who we understand also got caught up earlier in the week.
		
Click to expand...

There is standing traffic on most UK motorways every day of the year - its called the rush-hour.  And then of course you should see the result of the January sales at the out of town shopping centres that the councils thoughtfully allowed to be built right at the bottom of the slip roads!

My mum was on her way to visit my sister who miles inland and got tangled up in the massive queues of traffic going to the start of the Tall Ships race.  All local A roads and country lanes.  Unfortunately if you plan to drive to an event you have to accept that thousands of other people will have exactly the same idea.  People have got so used to jumping in their cars and driving door to door in half an hour that if there is any delay they tend to get a bit wound up about it.


----------



## Amymay (1 September 2014)

Badminton XC isn't much different, in regards the sheer volume of traffic on the road.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (1 September 2014)

Beaulieu P&R is only a ten minute walk from the Ornano stadium so didn't even bother with the buses. Only used them to get back from Village to Parking (walked the 20 minute walk from Stade to Village in between), though could have walked the whole way in half an hour or so if necessary. Buses infrequent therefore full and no extra ones at peak times, despite the oficial blabla saying so.
 On the way from the Stade to the Village is a lovely roadside Oyster stall with seating, the people are friendly and helpful, the food fresh and freshly cooked and good prices. They also do pain saucisse if you don't like oysters or mussels. the tapas bar practically opposite the stade exit (a bit to the left) was also very good especially for lunchtime though no alcohol sold without food


----------



## RichardRider (1 September 2014)

Just came back from French Mates in Argentan, National Showjumpers etc and they were horrified and ashamed for the negative feelings that A LOT of people will be taking home with them. They too were stuck in two and three hours of traffic and they'd left their own automobiles and took the shuttles thinking it was the right thing(and smart thing) to do...

Again, I could walk there Saturday, but yesterday even with an invitation I preferred not to go to Caen...rr


----------



## Frankeefr (1 September 2014)

I see that they are opening the stadium at 7.40am for the SJ as from tomorrow, with the morning session starting at 9.10, so early risers should be OK but will catch the school traffic - French secondary schools start at 8!


----------



## ester (1 September 2014)

There was certainly queuing traffic on the motorway for badminton this year on XC day! I have never arrived any later than 8 am for an 11 am start or you will get stuck.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2014)

amymay said:



			Badminton XC isn't much different, in regards the sheer volume of traffic on the road.
		
Click to expand...

Afaik people don't spend the entire day stuck in traffic and miss the event which is what happened on Saturday, going by the reviews on the WEG fb page. 

50K had tickets for Saturday and some didn't even make it to the venue; how many make it to Badminton on the Saturday? 200K?


----------



## Lahouds (1 September 2014)

teapot said:



			Afaik people don't spend the entire day stuck in traffic and miss the event which is what happened on Saturday, going by the reviews on the WEG fb page.
		
Click to expand...

Well plenty of people did get there and probably haven't posted on fb.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2014)

Lahouds said:



			Well plenty of people did get there and probably haven't posted on fb.
		
Click to expand...

I know they did - it looked packed, but an attitude of 'well x amount just about managed somehow, sod the rest of you' isn't exactly sporting of the FEI and WEG now is it? 

Organisers of the big events in the UK, (which on XC day attract far more than the 50K at Haras on Saturday, without the running of shuttle buses and trains to the closest station), I'm fairly sure would be pretty apologetic if people missed the entire event and then went onto social media to moan about it.


Just one of the comments on the WEG facebook page: "Absolutely pathetic. Arrived in the locality of Haras Du Pin at 9.15am for an event that started at 10.30. At 1pm when we were still 9km away from the car park we gave up."


----------



## Rollin (1 September 2014)

ester said:



			There was certainly queuing traffic on the motorway for badminton this year on XC day! I have never arrived any later than 8 am for an 11 am start or you will get stuck.
		
Click to expand...

Actually that was one answer I was given at Haras.  Badmington was chaotic so we are no worse.

Personally I don't want to spend a great deal of money on tickets, very expensive toll fees and then sit for three hours in a very uncomfortable seat waiting for the action.

It is not a Brit abroad moaning about the French, we love our life here.  The French people we spoke to were just as furious.

The motorway queues have nothing to do with the fact they did not open the gates for the stadium, so people were queuing almost back to the P&R. Not enough thought was put into planning.

30,000 people attend Lion D'Angers each October and it is wonderfully well organised.  We have never had a problem with parking or accessing the site  AND they put kiosks all over the course with soft drinks, wine, beer, coffee and snacks.  If you want a cup of coffee, you don't need to join a long queue, service is great.


----------



## siennamum (1 September 2014)

I'm amazed people think Badminton is chaotic. I always think it runs like clockwork. They have narrow lanes also, but still manage to get 250,000 people in, parked and packed off home in one day. you do have queues but they crawl along at peak time, people don't sit for hours, and if you go early enough you don;t queue at all.
What people have written on the WEG FB page, is appalling, People buy tickets and fly to the event from the other side of the world, but are unable to actually get in too the event despite having tickets, it's completely unacceptable.

The  course was absolutely packed. How much more packed would it have been if everyone got in it's rather bizarre really.


----------



## Amymay (1 September 2014)

Rollin said:



			Actually that was one answer I was given at Haras.  Badmington was chaotic so we are no worse.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair,  Badminton is _never_ chaotic.


----------



## be positive (1 September 2014)

siennamum said:



			I'm amazed people think Badminton is chaotic. I always think it runs like clockwork. They have narrow lanes also, but still manage to get 250,000 people in, parked and packed off home in one day. you do have queues but they crawl along at peak time, people don't sit for hours, and if you go early enough you don;t queue at all.
What people have written on the WEG FB page, is appalling, People buy tickets and fly to the event from the other side of the world, but are unable to actually get in too the event despite having tickets, it's completely unacceptable.

The  course was absolutely packed. How much more packed would it have been if everyone got in it's rather bizarre really.
		
Click to expand...


I usually go in by the back lanes have never really queued despite leaving to arrive at the start of xc rather than getting there early, it is really well organised considering the huge numbers involved.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2014)

I have missed the start of Badminton once, the first time I went, through queuing traffic, I had expected to arrive an hour early, but had to queue for an hour and a half.  I remember Capt Mark Phillips playing hell in his column about having to queue for the 2012 Bramham too because traffic was so bad.  I always aim to arrive at 8am for an 11am start nowadays, and have a coffee watching everyone queue in.

That said, the chaos in France sounded more than just general queues, more like bad planning.  Shame because the course looked as though it would be good for a regular event.


----------



## ester (1 September 2014)

Given that there was an accident on the M4 and japfest was on if you did not arrive early enough you queued as far as I remember - was camping so not relevant to me particularly - there were fewer issues than anticipated with japfest though really and agree it usually runs pretty well but even so I think arriving for an event where 50k are expected at 9.15 for a 10.30 start is a bit foolish! - I wouldn't do it for badders which is well practiced at moving large quantities of cars let alone more of a one off.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2014)

No it was a previous one, perhaps eight years ago, that I got stuck queuing for.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I have missed the start of Badminton once, the first time I went, through queuing traffic, I had expected to arrive an hour early, but had to queue for an hour and a half.  I remember Capt Mark Phillips playing hell in his column about having to queue for the 2012 Bramham too because traffic was so bad.  I always aim to arrive at 8am for an 11am start nowadays, and have a coffee watching everyone queue in.

That said, the chaos in France sounded more than just general queues, more like bad planning.  Shame because the course looked as though it would be good for a regular event.
		
Click to expand...

They already do Honey - http://www.legrandcomplet.com/english/


----------



## ester (1 September 2014)

I didn't mean you honey, sorry I was just clarifying my earlier post.


----------



## siennamum (1 September 2014)

Some of the experiences of people on the WEG FB page beggar belief:
https://www.facebook.com/Normandy2014?fref=ts


----------



## hobo (1 September 2014)

To tired and upset to say too much but to have time to just open the car doors and PISS on road side without a single car moving says something of the chaos that it was. We got to see 10 horses jump the cross country and the one hour journey took 5 hours. The traffic and parking for the Kur was a shambles and the helpers had just walked away and people had to just leave cars all over the place. The shuttle buses where to few and far between and could not move down blocked road anyway.
The village did not open till 11am so you could not enjoy getting there early to enjoy that before an afternoon session. The stand owners were not happy at all. Like Rolling said the helpers stood smoking and chatting to them selves and you had to tap them on the shoulder to ask for help.
Also I believe that the eventing horses when shipped to Caen for the show jumping had no stables to rest in while waiting.

I will say that if you made it to the stadium the Kur was fantastic and the eventing show jumping as well. And the fact that you could hear a pin drop when Zara Phillips did her round was just wonderful.

We also had a saviour on this Forum who made a most stressful day have a lovely ending THANK YOU RR.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2014)

I wasn't sure if you meant me, Esther, so posted again to clarify.

Interesting Teapot that it is a regular event.  I wonder if it's better when a bit smaller, and worth visiting.  I had a look and a weekend pass is cheaper than dressage day at Badders or Burghley.  I'm quite tempted to do a foreign one for a change.

If nothing else, this thread has reminded me to set off really early for Burghley on Saturday, it's the first year in ages we haven't camped.


----------



## perfecthands (1 September 2014)

Having lived in Normandy for 14 years and only returning to the Uk last year.  I can understand the utter chaos it's the French way unfortuately.  No one cares about anything or anybody.  Totalloy the wrong country to hold such and international event.


----------



## teapot (1 September 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I wasn't sure if you meant me, Esther, so posted again to clarify.

Interesting Teapot that it is a regular event.  I wonder if it's better when a bit smaller, and worth visiting.  I had a look and a weekend pass is cheaper than dressage day at Badders or Burghley.  I'm quite tempted to do a foreign one for a change.

If nothing else, this thread has reminded me to set off really early for Burghley on Saturday, it's the first year in ages we haven't camped.
		
Click to expand...

Afaik it's meant to be a good event. Don't forget there's Saumur, Pau or Luhmuhlen (I fancy Luhmuhlen one day) too


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2014)

Yes, I've heard of the others and considered them, but used to be fluent in French and Italian (and have spent a few years living there, so have a soft spot for those countries).  Hubby would also like to do Mont San Michel and the war graves, so it could perhaps be a holiday in Northern France that combines the lot..


----------



## Orangehorse (2 September 2014)

I am just back from WEG, watching the Three Day Event and the Kur on Friday.  We had a great time.  Lovely campsite,
loved the loos at the X country, atmosphere at the stadium was great.  Saw at least one horse over the all XC fences, although no dramas and siat and watched the big screen at the end of the day when we were tired after our early start and walking.  Talked to lots of lovely people from every nation.

There were traffic jams on the way in, but what do you expect?   We got in to XC just as the first horses were starting, and we got into all our seats for the stadium events in plenty of time.  You know there is going to be a queue, so you give yourself plenty of time.  Once the queues got moving it was fine.

The worst part was the first day XC dressage day (and the rain) where there weren't enough food outlets for everyone at lunch time, but we got our chips in the end.  (No coffee on sale!!!)  Also that the Village didn't open until 11.00 a.m., so we didn't get a chance to have an in depth look around or time to watch the displays.

It didn't all go perfectly, the journey travel times were optomistic, but we had a great tour of France thrown in!  We did mention to the Montreal rep (2018 venue) that the split sites weren't a great idea maybe, but several of our party are serioulsy planning to go to Canada as they had such a great time.  Of course, it helps when the Brits win medals.


It is sad to hear that many people had a bad experience and missed the event they had got tickets for, anyone would be upset about that, but my personal  experience of the organisation by the French was good, overall.  And totally agree about the fantastic food available in the nearby cafes.


----------



## trakehnersrock! (2 September 2014)

If anyone plans to go to Normandy, this area, I can give the details of our suoperb gîte. The owner was totaly amazing, so kind and welcoming, and absolutely livid about the so-called organisation.




Honey08 said:



			Yes, I've heard of the others and considered them, but used to be fluent in French and Italian (and have spent a few years living there, so have a soft spot for those countries).  Hubby would also like to do Mont San Michel and the war graves, so it could perhaps be a holiday in Northern France that combines the lot..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kandor (2 September 2014)

perfecthands said:



			I can understand the utter chaos it's the French way unfortuately.  No one cares about anything or anybody.  Totalloy the wrong country to hold such and international event.
		
Click to expand...

I've lived here for ages and that's a bit of a sweeping statement you've made. It's not very fair either, the Norman mentality is just different from other nations' mentalities. One example I can think of is the parking situation at Le Pin where the organisers must have assumed that we would get out of the field by following the road, but most took the shortest route and the only way to get out at the end was over a couple of muddy ditches, through a hedge and over barbed wire. In Badminton there was a stile. That's just the difference, but it's not because the Normans (or the French come to that) couldn't care less about anyone or anything. I think it really was bad organisation on the part of the organisation.


----------



## RichardRider (2 September 2014)

kandor said:



			I've lived here for ages and that's a bit of a sweeping statement you've made. It's not very fair either, the Norman mentality is just different from other nations' mentalities. One example I can think of is the parking situation at Le Pin where the organisers must have assumed that we would get out of the field by following the road, but most took the shortest route and the only way to get out at the end was over a couple of muddy ditches, through a hedge and over barbed wire. In Badminton there was a stile. That's just the difference, but it's not because the Normans (or the French come to that) couldn't care less about anyone or anything. I think it really was bad organisation on the part of the organisation.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Kandor, that's the parking place I walked through coming from my place, lol.  Now if you ever come for a visit just take that same road, turn right down the lane marked "Foret 2000" and just keep descending(if you have a 4x4 road turns to dirt for a couple hundred yards...And when I cut through that parking area there were a lot of Germans, Italians, Canadians and Aussies taking that same route through the ditches and barbed wire....lol...rr


----------



## kandor (2 September 2014)

Hi Richard, oh we'll be over to see you sometime then 
******, I forgot to re-read my last sentence (organisation organising badly ha...)


----------



## RichardRider (2 September 2014)

kandor said:



			Hi Richard, oh we'll be over to see you sometime then 
******, I forgot to re-read my last sentence (organisation organising badly ha...)
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to it...cheers...richard


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (2 September 2014)

We attended the kur on Friday - tgot there earlier than expected and ended up just where the stadium fencing ended to queue from - entirely expected and tbh got chatting to people and the time passed - the only thing that would have been nice was a few drinks stands or something along the queue line to grab something from but we got great seats inside,short queue for food but apparently the toilest were an experience  The queues to the cross country were beyond a joke - we left from St aubin de mer at 7 am ( a journey that had taken us about an hour and ten when we went to walk the cross country ) we parked eventually at 1.30pm and made it onto the course at about 2pm - a real shame as it had a fabulous feel about it - I think it was yes sheer volume but none of the police had any info  to give us - just a shrug of the shoulders


----------



## perfecthands (2 September 2014)

You may live there as I did for all those years.  you may feel it's a sweeping statement that's your choice.  However it is the French way and it is a pity for all those decent French people, but it is in all aspects of French life supermarkets brico stores on the road, care which I experienced at first hand.  I agree about bad organisation but that is also a French trait.  How many times did we go to a functions only to find it was utter chaos.  As for care I only hope no one on here who lives in France has to have it;  I won't go any further this is not the place but I completely stand by what I say!


----------



## DuckToller (2 September 2014)

Just got back from WEG and wanted to add our experience to the thread as have felt quite angry at some of the self righteous brigade saying we should have left earlier - if everyone had left earlier the queue would simply have started earlier!  There was just no way of getting that many people into two entrances.  

We left later than we wanted as our French hosts were coming and they were not in a great hurry being locals as they knew the area, so we got away at 8.30am and drove round Caen and down the motorway, exiting easily at the toll - so far so good.

Then on the road to Argentan we joined a stationary queue that stretched as far as the eye could see so we switched off our engines - it was barely moving and the sat nav said we still had 11 miles to go!

We inched our way along the road then our French friends saw a man tending his garden, so they asked if there was another way.  Some Aussies in a hire car saw we were turning around and took a chance by following us.  Several small roads later we approached Argentan from the south, but we arrived at a grid locked roundabout.  The lead car decided to go around the stuck traffic with two wheels up the roundabout, but as we had a 4wd we couldn't fit inside, so I reversed back and drove across the central reservation to turn around, and then Aussies who were not in a 4wd like us said to hell with it, it's a hire car and they shot over it in hot pursuit of us 

We were now approaching from another direction (after a manic Benny Hill style stop for coffee and loos at a supermarket somewhere), and our sat nav said we were just 4 miles from the event but we turned a corner to find yet another almost stationary queue.  People had abandoned cars anywhere they could park, by the side of the road, little grass bays, down tracks, bits of fields - including one parked straddling a ditch!

We parked in a field which belonged to a hotel along with at least a hundred other cars, and set off with our backpacks.  We walked around 3 miles mostly uphill.  We got to the event just before 2pm, and walked past near-empty car parks in time to see around 20 horses jump.

I go to Badminton and Burghley regularly, and have left at various times, sometimes being caught out, but I have never been stationary for hours at either.  I have arrived at Burghley at mid-day when I had other commitments and driven straight in with no queues, because everyone had got in by then.

At Haras du Pin there were just not enough entrances -  both Badminton and Burghley have at least 4 car parks with different approaches and cars are directed off the motorways and along many main roads so that the traffic is dispersed around the venue, utilising many roads and spreading the load.  The difference is that they have had years to perfect this, and the organisers at Haras du Pin have not had to deal with this much traffic before, although how they didn't realise it would be a problem is beyond me.

We never did meet our French friends as there was no signal on our phones, so a day that we had planned with them just turned into a nightmare.  We did hear that our Aussie friends got in a good hour before us - they saw a barrier blocking off a little side road, and the French volunteer manning the barricade waved them away, but they just waved merrily back and drove up the road where we later walked and parked in a field next to the event - as they said in the earlier loo queue, we've come half way across the world to see this, and we are going to get in!


----------



## kandor (2 September 2014)

OK let's just agree to disagree 

But bad organisation is never down to an entire nation; that just defies logic, it's more down to individuals.


----------



## perfecthands (2 September 2014)

OK if you like!


----------



## hobo (2 September 2014)

I posted what I wanted to say on the wrong WEG post the trip has mushed my brain!! keep posting on this thread and see if H&H mentions the bad points. Yes we saw some fantastic horsemanship but we had to put up with sh#t to see it.


----------



## RichardRider (3 September 2014)

kandor said:



			OK let's just agree to disagree 

But bad organisation is never down to an entire nation; that just defies logic, it's more down to individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Again(believe I wrote this earlier, but maybe it was somewhere else,) the locals I know here, French and some English, who are NORMALLY INVOLVED in national and international(but not of this scope,) events at the Haras du Pin where shunned off by the organizers!!!! These people did not want to know(I believe you English say,) and many of the mates I've been speaking with said that they wern't even HORSE PEOPLE!!!  Of course the French are not as organized in general as many other cultures, which I kind of love about the place; that's just a given, but ALL OF MY NORMAN MATES are FURIOUS at the image given to their region and especially of the Haras du Pin by this fiasco.

I join Kandor and Rollin and others in saying how much I love living here etc.  But nothing can be said for those of you who came from SO FAR and spent SO MUCH to end up in such a nightmare.  Trully, though not French, I deeply apologize.  

richard rider


----------



## blackislegirl (3 September 2014)

I'll just add our experience to the discussion... the XC transport and catering organisation was abysmal. We left our campsite at Falaise at 8.15am, drove down the motorway and into Argentan with no problems, and then on the middle of what looked like the Argentan ring road we hit the queue of traffic. That was about 9am. It then took us slightly over 2 hours to reach the car park at Haras du Pins. The problems have mostly already been noted - at least three pinch points, roundabouts and junctions, where two or three lanes of traffic all headed for the XC merged, with no traffic control. In the end, there was only one (ONE!!) way in to the car parks for traffic from our direction. It was extremely tedious. We crept forward metre by metre, watching people get out to pee, and then later people abandoning their cars and setting out to walk. As we had no satnav, we didn't know exactly how much further there was to go so that seemed a risky strategy.  We had innocently hoped to see the start at 10am, or at worst Zara at 10.40am. In the end, it was about 11.10am when we finally parked, and then we had a long walk to the course. At least the toilets were OK and plentiful.

Once oriented, we did manage to see William F-P start, which was great. It was a wonderful course (long, demanding and hilly for we spectators too), and a good atmosphere. And we managed to see a horse at every jump. 

The downside, once in the venue, was the abysmal catering. For 50k people, I counted three vans doing pizza and chips, one doing crepes, and several bars and sweet stalls.  When we thought about lunch, the queues for the food stalls looked like they would mean a wait of 1 - 2 hours. So lunch was a bag of sweets. I did queue up for a coffee, only to be told when I reached the server that there would be a long wait. So in desperation I ordered a small cider. And that in total was what two of ate and drank between 11.30am and when we got back to the car (where I had water) at 5pm. At least that meant I didn't need to use the toilets at the end of the day. 

There was also traffic chaos leaving the site. Yes, there was only one way out for everyone, back to Argentan and the pinch points, where the traffic finally dispersed. The 30km journey back to Falaise took only 2 hours. We were hungry, dehydrated and exhausted.

Sunday in Caen was a much better experience. We found the park and ride site easily,with minimal queueing, and were in the games village by 1pm. As we got out of our car, a French lady who'd just parked next to us walked over and said 'You British organise these things so much better. Yesterday was a disaster.' It turned out she had been to both Badminton and Burghley in the past so knew what she was talking about.

We enjoyed the village, had lunch, and got the shuttle back to the stadium about 3pm - the benefit of our riders having done so well, and all jumping towards the end, was that we wandered in to the stadium with no queue at all! The sight lines from our seats were perfect, and it was lovely to sit still and watch everyone, and enjoy the slightly partisan French crowd and try to cheer more for our riders than the Germans did for theirs. As someone else said, the silence for our riders, and all of those near the top, was very impressive.

I liked the German team lap of honour - it was like a cavalry drill ride, all four of them lined up perfectly. They are sickeningly good.

After the prize giving we drove round the peripherique into Caen, and enjoyed William the Conqueror's castle with its great views. Then we drove north to the car ferry port to catch the overnight ferry to Portsmouth. we counted 10 horseboxes arriving for that sailing, and from the grooms' jackets and teeshirts they were carrying horses for riders from Australia (including Paul Tapner), NZ, Brazil, Ireland and Netherlands.  Some of the grooms were sitting near us in the ship's restaurant later, and I spoke briefly to two Dutch grooms, to congratulate them on their team bronze. They seemed genuinely pleased and introduced me to one of their riders - I think the one who was eliminated or retired XC.  It would have been fun to speak to the Australians and NZers, but I couldn't in the circumstances think what to say.. 'Sorry that Toddy fell off and that Nereo had three showjumps down''. I don't think so!


----------



## Alphaville (3 September 2014)

Rollin said:



			I will be writing to a number of folk after two dreadful days spent in traffic gridlock, queues and in seats which should not have been sold in the first place.

So I don't have to repeat myself look at the Endurance Horse dies, thread.

More to come.  A Management Case Study perhaps on how NOT to run an event.
		
Click to expand...

You need to write to the FEI and the organisers. We tried to get to the eventing and along with lots of people did not get there because of the traffic grid lock nearly 16 miles away.

I wrote on the WEG site and also then emailed FEI who gave me the below email box that they advise has been set up specially because of the issues by the laughingly so called "organisers". 

In contrast we had no problems of access to the stadium at Caen or the village.


public@normandie2014.com

Regards


----------



## Molasses (3 September 2014)

Adding my WEG experience to this thread
From the sounds of it i was amoung the lucky people
We chose to stay South-East from Haras in a gorgeous gite near the beautiful town of Sees. We had no traffic into Haras and we didn't even leave early, probably didn&#8217;t get into car until 9.30-10 ish. Amazingly we met no traffic control or police or anything. Did everyone just come from the Caen direction? Did no one stay anywhere else? We parked on wide verges near the Haras Hippodrome where it seemed everyone coming from our direction just parked up &#8211; no signs for parking or a single high-viz busy person. But parked only a 2 min walk from the entrance so that suited us fine. No signs, no control, but as we&#8217;d walked the course earlier in the week and visited the stud itself to see gorgeous Percherons we knew the lie of the land. We&#8217;d also taken note of the lack of food at Haras so brought a massive picnic of cidre, pastries, baguettes, cheese etc. I also noticed all the French did the big picnic thing also. interesting. Maybe the don&#8217;t expect food at their events? Maybe burger vans just don&#8217;t happen in France? Don&#8217;t know. 

For us the total lack of organisation was actually a benefit as we got to see eventing dressage earlier in the week when we didn&#8217;t have tickets, we just had a course walk permission with our XC tickets but nobody said you couldn&#8217;t watch dressage that day and it was wide open. Score!

Our picnics and easy driving made it a great experience. We also attended events in Caen on 2 separate days and found the park and ride to be only 10min walk from the stadiums so didn&#8217;t bother with buses so maybe that made life easier for us too. All in all we had a great time, got to see everything up really close, had a very relaxed experience mostly because we adapted to the French method of not giving a toss and never queueing for anything  lol. I guess if we&#8217;d stayed in Caen and got stuck in traffic and didn&#8217;t know about the must-do massive picnic it might not have been so nice. But I&#8217;ll look back on WEG 2014 as a brilliant experience.


----------



## Rollin (3 September 2014)

Molasses, great to hear you had a good day out.  

You were in Sees just a few kms from the Haras. People came from all over France.  With only one Toll exit from the motorway taking both tickets (put your ticket in, this is the cost, pay your money, wait for your change or enter your credit card) and telepaye - as we have.  (It speeds throughput as our toll charges are taken directly from our bank account.)  There was bound to be a problem.

We drove through to the north exit with no problems until about 2kms from Haras.  About 6 miles of traffic was stationery for over an hour.  We turned round and found another route.  I am sure the miles of people behind us never made it.

This was because a bottleneck of three roads had no Police or Stewards to speed throughput.  People abandoned their cars on verges and at the entrance to private properties and walked.

As for French not giving a toss, we queue in good mannered fashion for our local speciality shops on high days and holidays.  I have never met a queue jumper when we visit the cinema in Angers some movies are quickly sold out.

The queue jumping at Caen was caused by coaches unloading at the entrance to the Stade when there were already miles of people who had been waiting patiently for an hour for gates to open.


----------



## Orangehorse (3 September 2014)

I felt rather guilty about my chirpy report, when I read of the terrible experiences of others, so it is a relief to read Molasses' report.

Our coach driver said that when we joined the queue to the cross country we were about 10 minutes away, which took an hour to negotiate and although a great deal of the time we were creeping along, at times it moved a lot faster.  I don't know whether the Police were being kinder to the coaches.  The actual parking place for the coaches was good and worked very well.  

At Caen and at the Village I didn't notice any queue jumping and once the gates opened everyone got in quickly.  I think we were all very annoyed that the Village didn't open until 11.00, even though it stayed open to 11.00 p.m. I wonder how busy it was in the evening.

I look back on the whole experience as a good one.


----------



## kandor (3 September 2014)

All this is making me very nervous... I'm going to get up at 4:30 tomorrow so that I get to the dressage area on time.


----------



## hobo (4 September 2014)

So H&H online have put up story of unhappy cross country spectators but you have to pay to view it!!!


----------



## Rum Tum (5 September 2014)

Another one just returned from WEG.  Overall a great experience in terms of the marvellous competitions and performances we witnessed.  But the organisation was simply chaotic and unhelpful.  Our word of the week was 'interdit'.  It seemed to be the only reason they could give for most of the things we thought we're reasonable and they didnt allow us to do.  The worst day was xc.  We knew how chaotic Haras was having been there for both dressage days.  The early party from our accommodation (should have been a 45 min drive) left at 7am with picnic and not too much water as not intending to need the loos all day.  We queued for about 1.5 hours but made it in just in time for the first horse.  We were in a long queue down a country lane.  To our amazement, when we got to the car park, not only was there one narrow gateway, but cars from the main road were entering at the same gate meaning that there was one car from each direction taking turns!  Our other friends were about 45 mins behind us.  We rang them and said we didnt think they would make it at a time worth getting there.  So they turned round and went to Caen as they had been told there was a big screen showing xc near the station - nothing on.  So off to the village.  Got there 10.45, by now missing horses going.  Trade village opened at 11am.  Explained to those on gate that they couldnt get to xc and wanted to watch screen, so could they come in - NO!  Other people in the same situation, so they pleaded to be let in to watch, but they deliberately didnt let them in till the dot of 11am.  In the circumstances, just completely unhelpful.  Others days bad queues at main stadium and quickly gave up completely on overcrowded and infrequent buses.  Yesterday we decided to eat in the village following the show jumping.  It finished around 6pm, so we walked down (good 20 mins), had a look around and did bits of shopping.  Went to get a table for dinner around 7pm - not serving till 7.30pm - WHY - just doesnt make sense and just typical of whole attitude.  However, not really willing to believe it is typical of the region as we did a lot of sight seeing and all the tourist venues were extremely well run and accommodating with friendly helpful people.


----------



## JCWHITE (6 September 2014)

Welcome to France.....


----------



## Orangehorse (6 September 2014)

Can't wait to go back - looking at horsey holidays for next year!


----------



## Echo24 (6 September 2014)

Glad I wasn't the only one who felt it was all rather chaotic! We went to the dressage freestyle and were queuing for over an hour before we got into the stadium. Thankfully the traffic was flowing in Caen but the car parks were full and no one was able to direct us to other car parks! 

But cross country was definitely the worse day for me. It should take me an hour and a half from where I was staying to get to Haras du Pin, we gave ourselves two hours and was stuck in traffic for ages and it took us four hours in total to get there! I met an Australian who had gone to see the dressage and he had to park on the road and walk 30 minutes to get to the venue as the traffic was a standstill!

Having said that, I was glad I went to see the dressage, the atmosphere was great and watching the show jumping on TV you really don't appreciate how big the venue is. But I felt disappointed about the XC.


----------



## Honey08 (6 September 2014)

Just got back from Burghley, and managed to catch Yogi B being interviewed in the celebrity talk area.  He said he had to fill in a WEG feedback form and gave them 0/5 for how they looked after teams and spectators.  He says Blair, next year, will show them how to treat visitors!


----------



## kandor (7 September 2014)

I've just come back from working 2 days as a judge secretary on the dressage test of the carriage drivers and watching the marathon as a spectator yesterday. At least the carriage driving was well organised, I really can't think of anything that was badly done on the three days. I'd like to go to another WEG to compare. My experience of it was very good and the only serious issue seems to have been access to Haras du Pin. Pity!


----------



## Laafet (7 September 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			Can't wait to go back - looking at horsey holidays for next year!
		
Click to expand...

Go to Aachen for the Euros, it is a super organised place with proper loos, nice seats and good/plentiful well priced food!


----------



## hobo (7 September 2014)

Rumtum very good report explaining the good and the BAD beautifully. 

Echo like you the stadium bits were fantastic, the cross country 0/5 is to good a score.

Kandor having been to Kentucky 2010 and having the most wonderful time, we had spent 4 years looking forward to this year! The whole event was slick and well run in Kentucky and I would be surprised to hear any complaints about it. Do I go to Belmont 2018 I really do not know now, though the girl on the desk said they were there to learn and to not repeat this years mistakes.


----------



## teapot (7 September 2014)

Mark Todd's H&H column says it wasn't much better for the riders either!


----------



## Polar Bear9 (8 September 2014)

Double post, deleted


----------



## Polar Bear9 (8 September 2014)

I went yesterday and was dreading it after the reviews but had a fantastic time. We took the ferry over then walked and got a bus. Absolutely no problems. 

No mud in sight, didn't queue for anything all day, toilets were clean and again had no queues, catering was top notch, fab (if slightly scary!) view from the top of the stadium. Stadium was an easy walk from the games village, I dot know why people were getting buses. My sister had to go out to a team hotel out of town  for an interview in the morning, we had no problems getting there and all the buses were free all day!

All in all a really good day and would definitely go again.


----------



## Rollin (8 September 2014)

RumTum, my vistors from USA agree with your comments on Interdite!!!  Their summary of our awful day at Haras du Pin, which was such a shame.

However, on Saturday the HDT were just great. Fantastic competition.  A quick bus ride, plenty of buses queuing up and helpful volunteers.  The only downside was the long walk between the two groups of obstacles at each end of the course and local volunteers who directed us to a non-existent crossing, which meant another long detour.  

We visited on three separate days and with a long journey morning and evening, we never made it to the village.  Lost custom for the traders.


----------



## hobo (8 September 2014)

Bear glad you had a great time. The difference was the volume of people for the Kur and the cross country. Looking on the telly this last week has had nearly empty stadiums. After the kur it took 40 mins to walk to the village because of the volume of people and 45mins to queue to get in. Sunday morning it 45 mins to queue to get in to village but the walk to the stadium was only 15/20mins, the queue was only 1/2 hour instead of the hour for the Kur.
The cross country day was what really upset people as we paid to see next to nothing the rest we could live with. Rolling if you had got to the village you would have found some very peed off stall holders they also suffered for the French's stupidity.


----------



## sport horse (12 September 2014)

Just back after going to WEG for the show jumping ( and on for holiday after!) with mixed group of UK and USA citizens.

We stayed in Deauville and drive to Caen daily. the car park was well signed and by the second week had been surfaced and with the great weather no problems there. There were food outlets outside the stadium so we went in and out to get food/drinks etc.

Big problem - on Nations Cup two days they had issued two lots of tickets am and pm (who ever heard of paying to watch the first two of a team then having to pay and 2nd ticket for numbers 3 & 4 - a bit like two tickets for each half of a football match?!) so at lunchtime we were evicted from the stadium. Too far to walk to village before afternoon session so we were left on the concrete at the front fo the stadium - no food and no toilets!

Successive days - they announced the start time and time of gate opening(bear in mind no reserved seats so big groups had to arrive early to sit together). Sadly they did not open the gates at the stated times - sometimes up to two hours later - and spectators were queuing on the pavement in very hot weather and the queues went from the stadium all the way to the Beaulieu car park. Not a happy bunch of fans!

The toilets in the stadium were basic a la france! However people do not help when taking paper towels and putting them down the loo - even when there was a sign saying not to do this. Hey Presto a blockage but these were always cleared pretty quickly by the organisers.

All in all having been to every WEG apart from Stockholm I would happily say it was one of the worst - The hague was not too great!


----------

